
Zuckerberg's 60 Minutes Interview - makeramen
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7120607n
======
makeramen
actually sorry, that's the full episode. for just Zuckerberg's parts:

Part 1: <http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7120522n>

Part 2: <http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7120538n>

